# Brake light on dash



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

What are the reasons for it to be on? Figured out the rest of my electrical gremlins, last one seems to be the brake light on the gauge cluster. It's always on when the ignition is in the on position, running or not.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

1967 GTO....brake light indicates that the e-brake is on......a black wire with a switch near the top of the pedal. Eric


----------



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

Oddly enough, I just left my 67 GTO and when I went for my ride earlier, the light stayed on after I released the brake. Check your switch by the pedal and check the ground. Maybe loose. Does the light get brighter when you set the park brake?


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

I'll double check and see if it gets brighter. Thanks for the info, wasn't sure if it was parking brake or regular brake pedal switch.


----------



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

weird enough, I went for a ride late yesterday, and the light is out altogether now!
Bill


----------



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

My 67 GTO has a switch on the distribution block that dimly lights up the brake light in gauge cluster when brake fluid is low.


----------

